# I HATE parking decks.



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

:dazed052:

OMG.. my heart breaks for you.. I'm sorry this happened to you 

Hopefully somebody comes forward. I know I would, regardless of a cash reward. It's just the right thing to do. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, that sucks...that happened to my Jeep a week before I traded it in and got my Cruze. I was so mad...I too was left with no note, or witnesses. I feel your pain, and hopefully the car will come out looking as good as new in a few days.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

That sucks, and I love that blue, sorry to hear, ...also I would hve got blue if they had one I didn't want to wait, so got white instead.....good luck finding whoever did it, at least you know it was a white vehicle, maybe you could look to see if there is a white car with blue paint smudged on it.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I would surely try to find the car that did it.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Do they have video cameras located at the entry/exit area of the parkade....might be able to see a licence number or damage on a white vehicle etc....just a thought.
Good luck.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would go ape **** sorry to hear man.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, that is terrible. People suck!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Dam* 

I hope that award money will help find the person or vehicle.

When we had our 2000 Chevy Prizm, we we're at a major bullseye store and the same thing happened. But in our case someone was nice enough to leave a full description of the car/plates and person driving the car. I called the police and they ran the plates and we followed them to the location of the townhome as it was only a mile away from the location. Sure enough you could see the silver paint transfer from our car on her blue Buick in the garage. Basically she said she didn't feel or hear anything that would've lead her to think she did anything wrong at the store. But the police took pictures as I did and her insurance company did pay out after the witness interviews.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

id be looking for a car over the next few day with damage


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

sorry that happened. people can suck.


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Security cameras are in a lot of lots nowadays as the prices for systems have come down. I would check quick because they will overwrite after a certain number of days. You might get lucky. That was no minor scrape.....


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys.

Just to answer some questions:

- Yeah, I've been looking around for a white car with damage, so far no luck. When I parked, there was a brownish crossover/SUV parked next to me on that side, but I gave them (and anyone else) plenty of room. I like parking in a corner of the deck or next to a support beam, so that I can squeeze waaaaaaay in there and leave as much space possible between my tires and the parking space line so that it's hard to even ding the side of my car with someone's car door. Apparently, that wasn't good enough enough this time.

- And yeah, there were security cameras. In fact, there were three within view of the parking space. They're the moveable type that swivel around in the tinted glass bubble. The police are looking into the video... unfortunately they don't seem too enthused with the idea. My car was aprked there for 8 hours while I was working, so there's pretty much 24 hours of video to go through (8 hours x 3 cameras) to find maybe the 10 seconds where this car backed into my car and dented it. And HOPEFULLY one of the cameras were pointed in my car's direction at the right moment. 

To the cops, it's not enough to see a car leave with some damage. They have to actually see it on tape where it hits to actually call it a hit and run.

Thankfully the insurance company has been very good. Car's already in the shop and I'm driving a Chevy Equinox rental in the meantime.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man that REALLY sucks....sorry it happened. Especially to an Imperial Blue, the color I ordered but could not get!


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah, I totally lucked out with the Imperial Blue. It was the color I wanted, and the dealership just happened to have a *single* Imperial Blue sitting in their showroom, and about a dozen or so of the light powder blue ones which I didn't really like so much.

The bad news: apparently the body shop is having a hard time matching it in painting the replacement fender and bumper cover.  They let me know and they're going to try again over the weekend. Hopefully I'll back in my own wheels by the end of the day on Monday.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that. Are they having a hard time matching it because of the shortage from Japan? I feel like since the car is so new, it shouldn't be hard to match short of having some sort of paint shortage.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> yeah, I totally lucked out with the Imperial Blue. It was the color I wanted, and the dealership just happened to have a *single* Imperial Blue sitting in their showroom, and about a dozen or so of the light powder blue ones which I didn't really like so much.
> 
> The bad news: apparently the body shop is having a hard time matching it in painting the replacement fender and bumper cover.  They let me know and they're going to try again over the weekend. Hopefully I'll back in my own wheels by the end of the day on Monday.


Me too. Keep us updated.



MaximusPrime said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Are they having a hard time matching it because of the shortage from Japan? I feel like since the car is so new, it shouldn't be hard to match short of having some sort of paint shortage.


I hadn't really considered this scenario. Body shops will need to be able to match the paint. The Japan disaster is where my salesman said "all" the Imperial Blue Pigments came from (and the Taupe Grey Metallic). My Imperial Blue order ended up getting cancelled over this. So I bet the matching difficulty is caused by the shortage from Japan.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

so that's why I couldn't get imperial blue,,,,makes since now


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

don’t hate the parking deck, hate the useless people that can’t drive. That are such an *******, and inconsiderate that they didn’t even leave a note!


----------



## rwoodr6419 (May 15, 2011)

People never cease to amaze me...I hope that person is found and has to pay for what they did!!!!


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

My Cruze is back from the body shop! And she's good as new!










The repair involved complete replacement of the front bumper cover and side fender, as well as the driver's side headlight. The light had a small half-inch crack from when the car was hit that wasn't too noticeable, but could have easily spread so I opted to have it replaced as well. All new OEM components. 

It took a week, about 3 days longer than originally estimated, because the body shop was having trouble matching the color of the paint. Apparently Imperial Blue Metallic is a hard color to match up!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad to hear everything worked out. Looks as good as new , do you know if your insurance will go up a bit?


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

My insurance company is really nice, and my rate won't go up as a result of this so that's a good thing.

Still no news on who did it though.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ This. Most insurance companies are very forgiving for minor parking lot instances like this and don't raise the rates of both parties involved despite blame. People just aren't honest enough to leave at least a note. It's sad.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, to answer earlier questions about the paint: I'm actually not sure if the Japan situation was the cause. I do know that they mixed and blended a batch of metallic imperial blue paint, then did the paint, and on inspection afterwards the shop owner wasn't happy with the look, saying the metallic didn't mix properly and it left a mottled look on the finished product. Maybe they had a hard time getting the real deal and were trying to use a substitute? I don't know for sure. 

But they did call right away, apologized for the delay and assured me they were going to redo it and make it look right. Which I definitely appreciated. Most places probably would've just shrugged, not mentioned anything and hoped I didn't notice anything different about how it looked.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,
Glad it worked out for ya...sounds like you got a pretty good dealership to do business with.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad you got your car fixed...I get to call my insurance company as I was hit over the weekend.....


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Man that "blows". I had a 1996 Berreta (remember those cars) and I noticed a dent on the driver door. Some one was parked to close and turned the wheel too soon backing up parked in a lot. No note nothing. 

Drivers these days: no conscience or no insurance? 

Good luck I hope you can find the !?#$%## that did it!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I know this is an older post but when I park at work I look at not cars next to me and write down color make model license number.


----------

